#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  What Would Happen To The World If there Were No Farmers?

## Moana

*Sri Lanka And Agriculture is like A Mother And Child Bonding!* :love: 


*Farmers being replaced by technology!*

Sri lanka is a beautiful natural country filled with so much of natural green resources and its main income is agriculture.
AS Sri lankan people we worship agriculture as our own God (the farmers) we never wear slippers when being in farms it is because the pure respect we give to it. These days farmers are being replaced by technologies and farmers are getting unemployed! If a farmers mother job is Agriculture, 


*WHERE WOULD HE GO IF HIS MOTHER JOB FARMING IS REPLACED BY TECHNOLOGY? HOW WOULD HIS LIFE BECOME?*


Farmers allow us to sit in one place and civilise. You're probably reading this sitting comfortably at your home or office, thanks to farmers! We can create technology, music, art & literature all because farming gives us the time and security to do so. We all should be thankful to them not to the machines!


farmer-poor-india.jpg



I*S TECHNOLOGY TAKING OVER THE HARD FAITHFUL WORK OF FARMERS? DO YOU GUYS AGREE OR DISAGREE? IT WOULD BE GREAT IF YOU GUYS COULD SHARE YOUR OPINIONS!* :Smile:

----------

